# Matt Hughes Engulfed in Scandal from Racist T-Shirt Photo



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

Not sure if this was posted yet. I am curious to hear some of your thoughts.



> UFC fans have been up in arms with the shocking image of Matt Hughes, holding what has been described as "white supremacist paraphernalia." The story broke earlier today, thanks in part to a fan reporting the news on the sports website bloodyelbow.com.
> 
> The pictures were discovered on a racist *********** website, in which Hughes seems to be promoting the website's products. These pictures have been circulating like wildfire around the Internet. This only adds fuel to the smouldering heap of Hughes' reputation, which has been seriously marred by racist accusations, initially brought up by his seemingly unwarranted dislike for Rashad Evans' showboating tactics, which, in hindsight, was hypocritical considering his own team's showboating behavior.
> 
> ...


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/78974-matt-hughes-engulfed-in-scandal-from-racist-t-shirt-photo


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

damn it you cant even see what the shirt says


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

TERMINATOR said:


> damn it you cant even see what the shirt says


Here is the pic from another site.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I rarely, if ever, defend Matt Hughes but I will here- it very much looks like he signed the shirt without realizing what was on it and then the website posted the picture as if Hughes sponsored or approved of them. This sheds a little more light on it:

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2008/11/7/656141/seeking-matt-hughes​


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

people will do anything to destroy someone who is successful, holy crap he held a t-shirt someone gave him. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i saw on sherdog the white boys website made a notice of saying hughes didn't endorse the shirt....and they are in no way associated w/ hughes....it was just wrong place, wrong time


----------



## _Destruction_ (Oct 7, 2008)

Matt hughes isnt a white supremecist, and even if he was, he is still one of my favorite fighters.Im white and I dont make a big stink when black fighters do racist crap.It seems people only care if a white fighter does something racist.

Again, Im not a racist or white supremecist, but these idiots are making a big deal out of nothing.I bet if rashad evans was spotted at a black panther rally, you would show support for him


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

This is a bit much. Hughes took a picture with the shirt and didn't seem to know what was really going on.

I don't know why people would start calling Hughes a racist.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I didnt need to hear about this to think Hughes is a tad racist. I dont think he "hates" all minorties but I get the vibe that hes only comfortable around people like him.


----------



## kujo45 (Apr 21, 2008)

this should give serra plenty to talk about. this is a lot of fuel that little rivalry.

I expect hughes to come out and vehemently defend against this, and any antagonizing comments by serra are going to send hughes through the roof


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

_Destruction_ said:


> Matt hughes isnt a white supremecist, and even if he was, he is still one of my favorite fighters.Im white and I dont make a big stink when black fighters do racist crap.It seems people only care if a white fighter does something racist.
> 
> Again, Im not a racist or white supremecist, but these idiots are making a big deal out of nothing.I bet if rashad evans was spotted at a black panther rally, you would show support for him


What black fighters have been doing "racist crap"?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I agree that he probably just signed and held up the shirt without closely examining what was on it. However, with regard to his comment about Din Thomas, he should probably watch his mouth if he doesn't want the situation to worsen.


----------



## MartorDR (Nov 8, 2008)

..and Jeff Monson has the Hammer and Sickle on his leg. And the UFC never dropped him from his contract.

People have to stop trying to take down others beliefs when its completely irrelevant.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Walker said:


> I rarely, if ever, defend Matt Hughes but I will here- it very much looks like he signed the shirt without realizing what was on it and then the website posted the picture as if Hughes sponsored or approved of them. This sheds a little more light on it:​
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2008/11/7/656141/seeking-matt-hughes​


 
Dude....Walker Im shocked at u........why the hell would he sign a shirt then stand there and pose for a pic holding a shirt he signed?????

I really dont know why you would be quick to assume that Matt Hughs wouldnt just be holding that white supremist shirt and posing for a pic.....

I'm not sterotypeing but he's a midwestern american strong republican.......is it that much of a stretch to be holding somthing like that??? Rather than just saying he's .......Busted!!!:dunno:

I agree that we dont know what the real situation is but to just assume its not his fault is irresponsible also....no???


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

_Destruction_ said:


> Matt hughes isnt a white supremecist, and even if he was, he is still one of my favorite fighters.Im white and I dont make a big stink when black fighters do racist crap.It seems people only care if a white fighter does something racist.
> 
> Again, Im not a racist or white supremecist, but these idiots are making a big deal out of nothing.I bet if rashad evans was spotted at a black panther rally, you would show support for him


 Any person who feels the content of their post requires them to clarify that they are, in fact, not a racist or white supremacist, should probably consider another proofread.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

The problem may not only be this pic on its own, but also his "background" and reputation regarding this subject. I'm pretty sure if another (renowned) white fighter would be in this situation, it wouldn't make so much noise.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Whether he meant to do it or not, I wouldn't be suprised of any of this. I noticed he seems to look very confused in a lot of the pictures he is in.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

I agree with most of you in that he just held the shirt up for a pic that he signed for someone no biggie...just makin a big deal out of it


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

> Matt Hughes Engulfed in Scandal from Racist T-Shirt Photo.


en·gulf (n-glf)
tr.v. en·gulfed, en·gulf·ing, en·gulfs 
To swallow up or overwhelm.

*Don't think he's feeling that but maybe:*

fool⋅ish [foo-lish] 
–adjective 1. resulting from or showing a lack of sense; ill-considered;


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Matt Hughes may or may not be a racist, but it's obvious he's a meathead


----------



## mawrestler125 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thats obviously photoshopped look at his face.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

His face usually looks like that. Besides if it was photoshopped, why wouldn't they make the t-shirt clearer?


----------



## Dana White (Mar 12, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> I didnt need to hear about this to think Hughes is a tad racist. I dont think he "hates" all minorties but I get the vibe that hes only comfortable around people like him.


I think everyone harbors a bit of nepotism to their own roots. Nothing wrong with that. 

Btw, Jdun11 …. Great avatar! :thumb02:


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

wasn't photoshopped its real, he got a shirt signed it w/o looking what it was, no biggie. The White boy group said that he has no affiliation anyway on their site. 

Damn, matt seems to just be doing shit he isn't meant to do all by accident, like that crook cop who asked for a pic to be put in RNC then sued him....


----------



## out 4 the count (Oct 13, 2008)

If they like it or not the big MMA names like Matt Hughes are celebrities and even if it's only 1 or 2 people who would be influenced by their actions it's still 1 or 2 too many. As long as he comes out and publicly condemns the racist scumbags who are using this as a pr exercise then all is good.


----------



## leviticus (May 27, 2007)

I'll play devils advocate for all the people who are outraged. _*IF*_ Matt Hughes is racist and shares some of the sentiments of the White Boys then, good for him. The beauty of our country is that we are supposed to believe in the freedom of speech. That includes people who share our philosophy and those who don't. Racists and Non-racists are afforded the same protections regardless of their beliefs.

Oh yeah, I am also a black male


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Wait, the shirt just says whiteboy on it? He probably didn't know that was a WEBSITE!!! I mean, i didn't even know it was a website until 3 minutes ago. Plus, Hughes looks like he runs Windows 98 for email and wordpad purposes only.


----------



## Darkgecko (Apr 21, 2008)

Well I wouldn't have had a clue what the shirt meant.


----------



## KyleB (May 30, 2007)

You've got to be kidding me.

He's Jesus Christs' biggest nut hugger. He's far from a White Supremacist.


----------



## thunder (Jun 18, 2007)

I don't think this shirt 'proves' anything.. but I remember thinking he wasn't showing much care with his comments to Din Thomas on TUF.


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

I imagine he didn't even realize what he was holding. I wouldn't be surprised at all if it came to light that he is a bit of a racist though.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

kujo45 said:


> this should give serra plenty to talk about. this is a lot of fuel that little rivalry.
> 
> I expect hughes to come out and vehemently defend against this, and any antagonizing comments by serra are going to send hughes through the roof


I don't know, this might actually bring them closer. I mean, Serra is no fan of the "frenchies" himself, so he's got to know how Hughes is feeling.:wink01:


MartorDR said:


> ..and Jeff Monson has the Hammer and Sickle on his leg. And the UFC never dropped him from his contract.


The hammer and sickle isn't a racist symbol though. 



Btw, I wouldn't have had a clue that the shirt in the pic was racist.


----------



## Jord -Jitsu (Nov 3, 2008)

hmmm he could be racist tho. I remember a comment he made about Din Thomas's big lips on the ultimate fighter 4 lol


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

_Destruction_ said:


> Matt hughes isnt a white supremecist, and even if he was, he is still one of my favorite fighters.*Im white and I dont make a big stink when black fighters do racist crap.*It seems people only care if a white fighter does something racist.


Such as?



MartorDR said:


> ..and Jeff Monson has the Hammer and Sickle on his leg. And the UFC never dropped him from his contract.


What's that got to do with this?


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Couchwarrior said:


> ...
> Btw, I wouldn't have had a clue that the shirt in the pic was racist.


 I couldn't either...I doubt very seriously if he did. I don't think he is really racist. He is just an a$$hole.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

I don't remember the Din Thomas lip thing. Maybe at the time it just meant he was talking alot, not that he had big lips? I mean really aren't we just stereotyping Hughes because he is Christian, deep south, farmer person with a perma-sunburned neck?


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

He's not from the deep south though, everything else is pretty accurate though.


----------



## LittleJoe (Oct 15, 2006)

It's always racist when a white person does it but if a black man does something 10x worse then it never is racist. The double standard in this country is amazing. I am in the South and black people here are far more racist than whites now and it seems to be accepted.
People wonder why racism still exist.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

LittleJoe said:


> It's always racist when a white person does it but if a black man does something 10x worse then it never is racist. The double standard in this country is amazing. I am in the South and black people here are far more racist than whites now and it seems to be accepted
> People wonder why racism still exist.



I guess it might have something to do with American history like that whole slavery, segregation, lynchings, Jim Crow laws, Civil Rights movement just to get equal rights plus those white people who are still incredible racist themselves stuff.

I live in Texas and my whole extended family lives in the South- Georgia, Tennesse, S. and N. Carolina and I can't disagree more with what you just said.

Racism is everywhere and not just in the South and it never just goes one way.​


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

I knew it was some racist clothing when I looked. Now that doesn't mean that he agrees with it or anything but wouldn't surprise me I guess. But yeah he is a douche


----------



## K Powers (Sep 6, 2008)

jasvll said:


> Any person who feels the content of their post requires them to clarify that they are, in fact, not a racist or white supremacist, should probably consider another proofread.


 
HAHAHAHA so so so true and hilarious! Repped.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

KyleB said:


> You've got to be kidding me.
> 
> He's Jesus Christs' biggest nut hugger. He's far from a White Supremacist.


Uhhhhh what? The *********** douche bags are usually heavy jesus jumpers. Religion doesn't preclude racism. 

Anyway, this looks like something out of nothing to me. I don't like Hughes but this seems obviously accidental even if true. I'd say Hughes getting his ass handed to him in his last couple fights is going to "damage his reputation" a lot more than this.


----------



## LittleJoe (Oct 15, 2006)

Walker said:


> I guess it might have something to do with American history like that whole slavery, segregation, lynchings, Jim Crow laws, Civil Rights movement just to get equal rights plus those white people who are still incredible racist themselves stuff.
> 
> I live in Texas and my whole extended family lives in the South- Georgia, Tennesse, S. and N. Carolina and I can't disagree more with what you just said.
> 
> Racism is everywhere and not just in the South and it never just goes one way.​


I do agree with you that Slavery and Civil Rights movements has played a large burden but why should I have to held accountable for something that was done 150 years + ago? You are also correct that it goes both ways. It just seems to me that the white culture(not all) are trying to large steps in riding society of racism but the black community in large, again not all don't want to move forward. They use all of what you aid as a crutch. 

Example: My best friend whom is a Christian and does not believe in racism at all took his family to the fair. His wife was just behind him with their kids. Some how his wife's keys managed to get stuck in her hair. A large group of black people walked by and one of the girls stopped to ask if she needed help. She said please. The girl grabbed a hand full of hair with her keys and pulled so hard that she ripped a large patch of hair out of her head. Her head started to bleed. The large group laughed their butts off and started to yell racial profanity as they walked away. Now if the roles were reversed what do you think would of happened? Mayhem!!! Can you say NAACP, Jessie Jackson and Al Sharpton?It is like that all over where I live. I don't know about you family but I have family in the places you mentioned and they say it is just as bad. Maybe not NC as much though.
My black employees are always racial while my white employees never speak of it except they are growing tired of it.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

Race seems to be a massive issue in the States it does not appear to be as big in the UK and we had slavery too. I wonder why that is


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

I would almost guarentee that dumbass Hughes had no idea what the shirt was about. This gives Serra even more to trash talk about.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

LittleJoe said:


> I do agree with you that Slavery and Civil Rights movements has played a large burden but why should I have to held accountable for something that was done 150 years + ago? You are also correct that it goes both ways. It just seems to me that the white culture(not all) are trying to large steps in riding society of racism but the black community in large, again not all don't want to move forward. They use all of what you aid as a crutch.
> 
> Example: My best friend whom is a Christian and does not believe in racism at all took his family to the fair. His wife was just behind him with their kids. Some how his wife's keys managed to get stuck in her hair. A large group of black people walked by and one of the girls stopped to ask if she needed help. She said please. The girl grabbed a hand full of hair with her keys and pulled so hard that she ripped a large patch of hair out of her head. Her head started to bleed. The large group laughed their butts off and started to yell racial profanity as they walked away. Now if the roles were reversed what do you think would of happened? Mayhem!!! Can you say NAACP, Jessie Jackson and Al Sharpton?It is like that all over where I live. I don't know about you family but I have family in the places you mentioned and they say it is just as bad. Maybe not NC as much though.
> My black employees are *always* racial while my white employees *never* speak of it except they are growing tired of it.


First off the last Civil Rights bill was passed in 1968 only 40 years ago. Nobody said you need to be held accountable for anything other than your own actions. But in both of your posts you are using broad sweeping generalizations that aren't true. 



> I am in the South and black people here are far more racist than whites now and it seems to be accepted.


You can honestly speak for all black people in the South? Really?



> It just seems to me that the white culture(not all) are trying to large steps in riding society of racism but the black community in large, again not all don't want to move forward. They use all of what you aid as a crutch.


Again- not everyone in "white culture" is doing what you claim. And again how can you pretend to know what the "black community" is doing or even thinking? The "aid" comment is a vast generalization with racist overtones about welfare.

Your story is a sad one and it's a shame if that actually happened but they are dumbasses everywhere and being one is not exclusive to a color, race or background. 

Sorry man but I can't agree with you at all.​


----------



## LittleJoe (Oct 15, 2006)

I hate to say it but I think Serra might use this as ammo. He has shown in the past that he is a classless act. 
BTW, One of my best friends is black and he is a true black southern guy. He does not try to act white but stays true to his roots. And though I am what he calls a prep neck we still manage to get along and what I have just posted he agrees with. Not all blacks are racist and not all blacks are racist but enough is enough. Just like this cheap shot against Hughes.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

LittleJoe said:


> I hate to say it but I think Serra might use this as ammo. He has shown in the past that he is a classless act.
> BTW, One of my best friends is black and *he is a true black southern guy. He does not try to act white but stays true to his roots*. And though I am what he calls a prep neck we still manage to get along and what I have just posted he agrees with. Not all blacks are racist and not all blacks are racist but enough is enough. Just like this cheap shot against Hughes.


What do you mean by that?


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

XitUp said:


> What do you mean by that?


 One can only assume it means he forgoes English and speaks Swahili, Swati, Zulu, or another native African language.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Spoken812 said:


> Wait, the shirt just says whiteboy on it? He probably didn't know that was a WEBSITE!!! I mean, i didn't even know it was a website until 3 minutes ago. Plus, Hughes looks like he runs Windows 98 for email and wordpad purposes only.


 
You gotta consider the crowd..I mean if that was on the shirt and he was around all the people from that organization or that website.....what the hell is he doing affiliating with an organization like that......


Why were you there Matt???? You guys really think he didnt know what they were all about after he got there and was hanging out????? Come on....:confused02:


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Matt Hughes isnt "racist" per se....but lets face it he was born and raised in an area that is 98% white, so I doubt there was not much "diversity training" in his upbringing.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

*Grabs 10 foot pole*

jk

In all seriousness, how is it possible to tell whether it was an accident or on purpose?

I definetly couldn't tell why the shirt was racist, unless I assume the color white is always in reference to white supremicists.

I also definetly cannot tell that he didn't do it on purpose. 

Matt will now make a public statement saying it was an accident, and everyone here will continue to argue about somthing only Matt Hughes will ever know.

Thread over?


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> You gotta consider the crowd..I mean if that was on the shirt and he was around all the people from that organization or that website.....what the hell is he doing affiliating with an organization like that......
> 
> 
> Why were you there Matt???? You guys really think he didnt know what they were all about after he got there and was hanging out????? Come on....:confused02:


 It was a Harley Davidson convention, not a Klan meeting.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Sekou said:


> Matt Hughes isnt "racist" per se....but lets face it he was born and raised in an area that is 98% white, so I doubt there was not much "diversity training" in his upbringing.


So was I. That's a rubbish excuse.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Sekou said:


> Matt Hughes isnt "racist" per se....but lets face it he was born and raised in an area that is 98% white, so I doubt there was not much "diversity training" in his upbringing.


What the hell is "diversity training"? Do they have coloring books that teach kids what other races are? Shouldn't people just realize they are humans who look a bit different? I live in an area with mostly white people, does that mean I have a right to be an asshole to people who aren't?


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> What black fighters have been doing "racist crap"?


Wonder that too. Rampage was a bit overly focused on the colour of his skin back in PRIDE, but on the other hand people over there mistook him for Gary Goodridge laugh, so maybe that was called for...


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

jasvll said:


> It was a Harley Davidson convention, not a Klan meeting.


 
Who the Hell said anything bout a clan meeting???

As far as it being at Harley Convention..yeah that sounds about right but I mean there could still have been a group there that represents this organization and Matt hughs is no dummy so I gotta believe he knew their vibe......:dunno: I mean do you mean to tell me he is holding up a shirt posing and has no idea whats on the shirt......come on man......


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> What the hell is "diversity training"? Do they have coloring books that teach kids what other races are? Shouldn't people just realize they are humans who look a bit different? I live in an area with mostly white people, does that mean I have a right to be an asshole to people who aren't?


i was raised in an almost 100% white dominated area in rural southwestern ontario....my parents were not racist, but the first time i saw a black person i was really really scared...

still wasn't that comfortable around anyone that wasn't white until i went to university where there is a LOT of diversity...now i feel comfortable around everyone and have many black, asian, brown friends....


----------



## Tommy08 (Feb 2, 2007)

Unintentional or not-

That shirt just screams 'racist'. If nothing else Matt should expect consequences for stupidity.

And to be clear 99% harley groups are thenicest people- but you also ahve idiots whod ecie to ride harleys or be 'bikers' in addition to being criminals or idiots. i.e. racists like brands of cars that non-racists like as well.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Aaronyman said:


> i was raised in an almost 100% white dominated area in rural southwestern ontario....my parents were not racist, but the first time i saw a black person i was really really scared...
> 
> still wasn't that comfortable around anyone that wasn't white until i went to university where there is a LOT of diversity...now i feel comfortable around everyone and have many black, asian, brown friends....


I don't get it, you never saw a black person on television growing up? That's like saying you grew up with lots of white dogs but when you saw a black one you were scared. What's the difference?


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> I don't get it, you never saw a black person on television growing up? That's like saying you grew up with lots of white dogs but when you saw a black one you were scared. What's the difference?


big difference b/w seeing one on tv and seeing on in real life....especially when your 8 years old and have particularly protective parents that don't allow alot of travelling/meeting new people


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Tommy08 said:


> Unintentional or not-
> 
> That shirt just screams 'racist'. If nothing else Matt should expect consequences for stupidity.
> 
> And to be clear 99% harley groups are thenicest people- but you also ahve idiots whod ecie to ride harleys or be 'bikers' in addition to being criminals or idiots. i.e. racists like brands of cars that non-racists like as well.


 

Basically.....this is exactly how I feel......Repped:thumb02: The guy isnt stupid.......(even though he voted for McCain)


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> i was raised in an almost 100% white dominated area in rural southwestern ontario....my parents were not racist, but the first time i saw a black person i was really really scared...
> 
> still wasn't that comfortable around anyone that wasn't white until i went to university where there is a LOT of diversity...now i feel comfortable around everyone and have many black, asian, brown friends....


this + used to worship Hitler + bible basher + fan of roid monkeys = you're one of my fave posters lo0l


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Who the Hell said anything bout a clan meeting???


 Me. It's called hyperbole. As in, you suggested that Hughes was in an obviously racist environment and should have known better. I pointed out that it was a mainstream brand motorcycle convention, not an obviously racist environment.



> As far as it being at Harley Convention..yeah that sounds about right but I mean there could still have been a group there that represents this organization and Matt hughs is no dummy so I gotta believe he knew their vibe......:dunno: I mean do you mean to tell me he is holding up a shirt posing and has no idea whats on the shirt......come on man......


How do you know what their vibe was?


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm usually the first one on the bandwagon to attack Hughes, but this is retarded. He was just holding up a shirt for a fan.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

LittleJoe said:


> I do agree with you that Slavery and Civil Rights movements has played a large burden but why should I have to held accountable for something that was done 150 years + ago? You are also correct that it goes both ways. It just seems to me that the white culture(not all) are trying to large steps in riding society of racism but the black community in large, again not all don't want to move forward. They use all of what you aid as a crutch.
> 
> Example: My best friend whom is a Christian and does not believe in racism at all took his family to the fair. His wife was just behind him with their kids. Some how his wife's keys managed to get stuck in her hair. A large group of black people walked by and one of the girls stopped to ask if she needed help. She said please. The girl grabbed a hand full of hair with her keys and pulled so hard that she ripped a large patch of hair out of her head. Her head started to bleed. The large group laughed their butts off and started to yell racial profanity as they walked away. Now if the roles were reversed what do you think would of happened? Mayhem!!! Can you say NAACP, Jessie Jackson and Al Sharpton?It is like that all over where I live. I don't know about you family but I have family in the places you mentioned and they say it is just as bad. Maybe not NC as much though.
> My black employees are always racial while my white employees never speak of it except they are growing tired of it.


Shit, thats horrible. Your friends have my sympathy.


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

Couchwarrior said:


> I don't know, this might actually bring them closer. I mean, Serra is no fan of the "frenchies" himself, so he's got to know how Hughes is feeling.:wink01:
> The hammer and sickle isn't a racist symbol though.
> 
> 
> ...



No, the hammer and sickle only represents a regime and a political ideology that has slaughtered over 50 million people and oppressed 100s of millions more across the world in less than a century. Nope, not offensive at all.


----------



## Robbsville (Sep 13, 2008)

Racism is a very sensitive thing in America it appears, in Scotland racism is putting on a funny accent and having a joke about a different Nation. Although if a guy receives a *********** T shirt from a fan the least he can do is pose with it for a pic.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Charles Lee Ray said:


> No, the hammer and sickle only represents a regime and a political ideology that has slaughtered over 50 million people and oppressed 100s of millions more across the world in less than a century. Nope, not offensive at all.


Not a racist symbol though, which is what was under discussion.
How do you feel about the confederate flag?


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

XitUp said:


> Not a racist symbol though, which is what was under discussion.
> How do you feel about the confederate flag?



I'm just saying that people are up in arms about Hughes posing for a picture with a t-shirt yet say nothing about another guy prominently displaying a symbol thats 100 times worse.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

Charles Lee Ray said:


> I'm just saying that people are up in arms about Hughes posing for a picture with a t-shirt yet say nothing about another guy prominently displaying a symbol thats 100 times worse.


The SS badge which is on the the t shirt is not a racist symbol or was not orginally they were the elite soldiers of Nazi Germany they did horrific things I would never suggest otherwise but the symbol itself has been hijacked by *********** racists.

this whole thread is generally regarded as a white/black arguement but the symbol is more anti semitic.

The hammer and sickle arguement is redundant if the guy in question is from the soviet union as the hammer and sickle was on the soviet flag until relatively recently. 

quick confession while I'm here as a kid i thought it was actually an anchor.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Charles Lee Ray said:


> I'm just saying that people are up in arms about Hughes posing for a picture with a t-shirt yet say nothing about another guy prominently displaying a symbol thats 100 times worse.


It's not 100 times worse though. The hammer and sickle represents unity between industrial and agricultural workers, not any particular ideology. Whereas a *********** t-shirt represents, well, ***********.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Villian said:


> matt should retire he sucks anyway.


Try to stay on topic bud! :thumb02:


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

No way a fighter posed for a picture!!!1 he should be stoned to death to make amends.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Honestly, if any figher is thick enough to pose for a picture with a racist t-shirt without knowing it, it would definitely be Matt Hughes.


----------



## MartorDR (Nov 8, 2008)

XitUp said:


> It's not 100 times worse though. The hammer and sickle represents unity between industrial and agricultural workers, not any particular ideology. Whereas a *********** t-shirt represents, well, ***********.



I made the original Jeff Monson post. The point i tried to make was it doesn't matter what people think of those symbols, since everyone will view it differently. 

Some look at the Hammer and sickle and think Stalin and force labor for political prisoners. Others see it your way. People will have different feelings of what the symbols mean to them. And if a person puts a tattoo of it on their leg or hold up a t-shirt of it. It only means that that person is an individual. 

Jeff Monson is a fighter. Matt Hughes is a fighter. Who cares what their social views are. They are not people in power. These people arn't judges where their views could affect others.

The people who are complaining now have no argument at all. Matt Hughes' views are irrelevant to everybody, including the UFC.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> What the hell is "diversity training"? Do they have coloring books that teach kids what other races are? Shouldn't people just realize they are humans who look a bit different? I live in an area with mostly white people, does that mean I have a right to be an asshole to people who aren't?



dont be crass and foolish (if you cant read between the lines of my post then thats your fault, adult).....thats like excusing white supremacy as a myth or "conspiacy theory"...it exists...and you'd be feigning ignorance to say it doesnt.

Stop lying to yourself.

My point being people raised in a monolith community/neighborhood/geographic area are rarely open minded, "lets accept everybody with open hearts and be sensitive of their history" type of people.


Stop lying to your brain....


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

XitUp said:


> So was I. That's a rubbish excuse.


you are a Brit?

If so, Britian has an entirely different history in terms of relations to non-Caucasians than Hillsboro, Illinois.

Stop feigning ignorance


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Sekou said:


> dont be crass and foolish (if you cant read between the lines of my post then thats your fault, adult).....thats like excusing white supremacy as a myth or "conspiacy theory"...it exists...and you'd be feigning ignorance to say it doesnt.
> 
> Stop lying to yourself.
> 
> ...


 I finally understand the meaning of irony, and I have your post to thank for it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

Sekou said:


> you are a Brit?
> 
> If so, Britian has an entirely different history in terms of relations to non-Caucasians than Hillsboro, Illinois.
> 
> Stop feigning ignorance


Maybe you haven't heard about the Toxteth Riots, Oldham riots, Notting Hill Riots, Bradford Riots, National Front etc. etc.

We have plenty of racial issues in the UK. I'm sad to say that we Brits are as racist as anyone.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

jasvll said:


> I finally understand the meaning of irony, and I have your post to thank for it. :thumbsup:


 
why do you always talk shit to people.....just curious???:confused02: Your a smart person but you usually are disrepecting someone else.....


----------



## MartorDR (Nov 8, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> why do you always talk shit to people.....just curious???:confused02: Your a smart person but you usually are disrepecting someone else.....


judging from the fight club avatar im going with narcissism with a touch of an elitest attitude


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> why do you always talk shit to people.....just curious???:confused02: Your a smart person but you usually are disrepecting someone else.....


Have you noticed a pattern in the posts I choose when 'talking shit'?

Which is more disrespectful, saying that people from less diverse areas are almost exclusively close-minded, or pointing out that such a statement is a broad generalization one might expect from a close-minded person?



MartorDR said:


> judging from the fight club avatar im going with narcissism with a touch of an elitest attitude


 Do you think my avatar is enough to go on?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

jasvll said:


> Have you noticed a pattern in the posts I choose when 'talking shit'?


 
I hear you bro Im not tryin to like call you out even though i kinda did I was more tryin to just like figure you out....

I would guess that you would probably say that what the post in which you act like that have in common is that you consder them dumb or stupid points...which is totally your right and also what makes this forum great......:thumbsup:


Even if thats true assuming that is the reason why so harsh...I mean part of being a teacher Jasvil is teaching......I did notice you deleted your previous post..maybe after some thought....

I just wondered if you had a tough career or like 3 kids and are divorced and your ex is a bitch or.....maybe your like short and fat and mad at the world but I think you just kinda like to bust balls, cuz I doubt your the type of person who really thinks you know everything :dunno:


On a side note i thought that was like your school pic or somthing i really didnt realize it was from fight club...thats funny...


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Sekou said:


> dont be crass and foolish (if you cant read between the lines of my post then thats your fault, adult).....thats like excusing white supremacy as a myth or "conspiacy theory"...it exists...and you'd be feigning ignorance to say it doesnt.
> 
> Stop lying to yourself.
> 
> ...


I know it exists, my point is I don't understand _WHY_ it exists. I know telling people not to lie to themselves may make you feel better about your own feelings, but truth is, it has no part in reality. I was also raised in a place where most people are not Christian, does that mean I don't respect and understand Christains beliefs? Of course it doesn't...my way of thinking is if you're a human, you deserve my respect, no matter what the hell you look like or think God is. By the way is white supremacy not a conspiracy? Does it hold truth to you that because of your pigment or lack thereof you are better than someone else?


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Godzuki said:


> Maybe you haven't heard about the Toxteth Riots, Oldham riots, Notting Hill Riots, Bradford Riots, National Front etc. etc.
> 
> We have plenty of racial issues in the UK. I'm sad to say that we Brits are as racist as anyone.


yes...my cousin (who is a half British/ half Trinidadian Rasta) participated in the Brixton riots.


yes English has its fair share of racism, but all Im saying is the history is different. And yes I have lived in England (for a short time, but I was still there)


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

I have a couple of Pride shirts that i wore from time to time. One day i realized that i was walking around in a shirt that not only spelt out 'pride' without elaborating on what the company was or did (no 'FC' or 'Fighting' on the logo) but that the 'i' was a lightning bolt in a fist. 

Haha, sort of overtly racist without the context. I just wear them in the gym now. :thumb02:


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> I know it exists, my point is I don't understand _WHY_ it exists. I know telling people not to lie to themselves may make you feel better about your own feelings, but truth is, it has no part in reality. I was also raised in a place where most people are not Christian, does that mean I don't respect and understand Christains beliefs? Of course it doesn't...my way of thinking is if you're a human, you deserve my respect, no matter what the hell you look like or think God is. By the way is white supremacy not a conspiracy? Does it hold truth to you that because of your pigment or lack thereof you are better than someone else?




Like I said...Im not saying that Matt Hughes is a racist per se....but the little I know about his upbringing, this whole "scandal" doesnt suprise me.

We'd be hard pressed to find a Mac Danzig or a Jeff Monson embroiled in something like this.

Thats my point


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

shatterproof said:


> I have a couple of Pride shirts that i wore from time to time. One day i realized that i was walking around in a shirt that not only spelt out 'pride' without elaborating on what the company was or did (no 'FC' or 'Fighting' on the logo) but that the 'i' was a lightning bolt in a fist.
> 
> Haha, sort of overtly racist without the context. I just wear them in the gym now. :thumb02:



now *THATS* funny :laugh::laugh:


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

jasvll said:


> Do you think my avatar is enough to go on?


Yes? I think the exact same thing because of your avatar :thumb02:


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> why do you always talk shit to people.....just curious???:confused02: Your a smart person but you usually are disrepecting someone else.....


Pot:'Black!'
Kettle: '?'


----------



## Zarlok (Jul 8, 2008)

Aaronyman said:


> i was raised in an almost 100% white dominated area in rural southwestern ontario....my parents were not racist, but the first time i saw a black person i was really really scared...
> 
> still wasn't that comfortable around anyone that wasn't white until i went to university where there is a LOT of diversity...now i feel comfortable around everyone and have many black, asian, brown friends....


You didn't watch reading rainbow??!?!?

Here's an interesting story about my college experience. Every veteran's day, or school/workday following veterans day, I wear my grandfather's iron cross. It's a medal. Anyway, at college I had a sociology teacher that kept looking over towards me and spent half the class talking about *********** stuff and blah blah. A couple days later my advisor talked to me asked me about me supposedly wearing "white sumpremcist" stuff to class and what that "Was all about:. I was totally confused for a couple days and then it dawned on me. It was the medal. Heh. What a joke.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

> Hughes later went on to cement his reputation for covert racism in "The Ultimate Fighter, Comeback" TV series, in which he made comments to Din Thomas about seeing his big lips flapping from this side of the room.


I remember Hughes making fun of GSP's lips as well. Maybe he's a racist, or maybe he thinks big lips are funny looking. Who knows.


----------



## Cheef_Reef (Jul 20, 2008)

_Destruction_ said:


> Matt hughes isnt a white supremecist, and even if he was, he is still one of my favorite fighters.Im white and I dont make a big stink when black fighters do racist crap.It seems people only care if a white fighter does something racist.
> 
> Again, Im not a racist or white supremecist, but these idiots are making a big deal out of nothing.I bet if rashad evans was spotted at a black panther rally, you would show support for him


sorry dude but before you go running your mouth about shit you really need to learn your history.. saying the black panthers is a racist organization is an extremely ignorant thing to say... and generally when someone makes the kind of unnecessary point you just did, their trying to hide their prejudices


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

name goes here said:


> Pot:'Black!'
> Kettle: '?'


 

LoL.....TooooooooooL Boooooox........:dunno: Keyword...ALWAYS...Always is different from once.....


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

^ It's like a little bit of Sherdog


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

wouldn't say jasvll talks sh!t to anyone. He's just pointing out the logical errors of some people's posts. And then they get angry... And makes even MORE errors. And then jasvll has a LOT to feed on :thumb02:

Man, I fear the day when he's going to start picking MY posts apart. I say incoherent stuff a lot, cause sometimes I don't think before I type


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

???????:confused02:


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

"Matt Hughes Engulfed in Scandal from Racist T-Shirt Photo"

^^

Sensational title designed to tap into readers insecurities about race, thus generating interest about an otherwise non topic.

Bottom of the barrel IMO


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

joppp said:


> wouldn't say jasvll talks sh!t to anyone. He's just pointing out the logical errors of some people's posts. And then they get angry... And makes even MORE errors. And then jasvll has a LOT to feed on :thumb02:
> 
> Man, I fear the day when he's going to start picking MY posts apart. I say incoherent stuff a lot, cause sometimes I don't think before I type


he is king smartass isn't he lol, oops i didn't capatalize


----------



## NavyChief (Oct 10, 2007)

Yawn! FFS...the things folks will do just to stir up a freakin' controversy.


----------



## Ricneck (Nov 24, 2008)

I am just Blown away this is the first I have heard of the Racist T-Shirt deal with Matt Hughes. I have to do my own investigating I have always had the utmost respect for Matt as a human and a Good christian man.:dunno:


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

it might help if Hughes makes a public statement to either distance himself from whats happened or show his white hood.


----------



## JayDubs911 (May 22, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ he has already, he said he thought he wsa just holding up a motorcycle t-shirt at the motorcycle rally


----------



## leviticus (May 27, 2007)

if Rampage signed the same shirt would this thread exist? Just my two cents.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Sekou said:


> Like I said...Im not saying that Matt Hughes is a racist per se....but the little I know about his upbringing, this whole "scandal" doesnt suprise me.
> 
> We'd be hard pressed to find a Mac Danzig or a Jeff Monson embroiled in something like this.
> 
> Thats my point


Why does it not surprise you? Because you ascribe beliefs and other characteristics to him based on the circumstances of his birth? What's the word for that...


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

leviticus said:


> if Rampage signed the same shirt would this thread exist? Just my two cents.


I doubt the people responsible for the shirt would've asked Page to pose with the shirt anyways. Also being a black man, I'm sure he would've been smart enough to know what the shirt meant.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Who the hell cares, this is America, if someone wants to hate someone, let them do it. People need to stop making news out of someone's beliefs. Its not like hes going around throwing bricks through black people's windows or blowing up black churches. Leave the man alone.

And secondly, if someone just gave him a t-shirt and he signed it or accepted or whatever, there is absolutely no issue either. Again, leave the man alone hes not hurting anyone


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Who the hell cares, this is America, if someone wants to hate someone, let them do it. People need to stop making news out of someone's beliefs. Its not like hes going around throwing bricks through black people's windows or blowing up black churches. Leave the man alone.
> 
> And secondly, if someone just gave him a t-shirt and he signed it or accepted or whatever, there is absolutely no issue either. Again, leave the man alone hes not hurting anyone


 
This is America???:confused02: While thats your opinion and your entitled to it...Its an opinion......and him holding that shirt up is a fact........we arent living in the 1980's....with the internet and media that swirls nowadays...if your a celebrity and you do that there are reprecussions....Matt Hughs is a hillbilly...(self called hillbilly) so why would it shock you that certain people draw a negative conotation????:dunno:


i agree its overblown, my point is when your a somebody you have to be careful of your actions....not cuz he is a white supremist but simply cuz he will now always face that possible reputaion.......


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Who the hell cares, this is America, if someone wants to hate someone, let them do it. People need to stop making news out of someone's beliefs. Its not like hes going around throwing bricks through black people's windows or blowing up black churches. Leave the man alone.
> 
> And secondly, if someone just gave him a t-shirt and he signed it or accepted or whatever, there is absolutely no issue either. Again, leave the man alone hes not hurting anyone


WOAH WOAH WOAH!!!!!!


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Racists are arseholes so i guess Hughes scores one either way.


----------



## sk double i (Apr 13, 2007)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Who the hell cares, this is America, if someone wants to hate someone, let them do it. People need to stop making news out of someone's beliefs. Its not like hes going around throwing bricks through black people's windows or blowing up black churches. Leave the man alone.
> 
> And secondly, if someone just gave him a t-shirt and he signed it or accepted or whatever, there is absolutely no issue either. Again, leave the man alone hes not hurting anyone


ppfffff

I'm looking at the floor, shaking my head too.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Wait, there was a disconnect somewhere, give him a little time and maybe he'll process what he posted about Hughes not hurting anybody.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> Wait, there was a disconnect somewhere, give him a little time and maybe he'll process what he posted about Hughes not hurting anybody.


 
Doubt it.........:thumb02:


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Matt Hughes didn't fight Pete Spratt because he was black.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Flak said:


> Matt Hughes may or may not be a racist, but it's obvious he's a meathead


lol

ive said in other threads that if sum1 seems like a tosser then he probably is a tosser

cant say he racist but it wouldn't surprise me 

bein a racist and a tosser does go hand in hand


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Its really funny that this thread is still going on. One would imagine an intelligent person would have come to the conclusion by now that this was a misunderstanding. However, intelligent is rarely a word I use for people who throw around the term racsist as haphazardly as some of you guys like to:confused02:


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Who the hell cares, this is America, if someone wants to hate someone, let them do it. People need to stop making news out of someone's beliefs. Its not like hes going around throwing bricks through black people's windows or blowing up black churches. Leave the man alone.
> 
> And secondly, if someone just gave him a t-shirt and he signed it or accepted or whatever, there is absolutely no issue either. Again, leave the man alone hes not hurting anyone





evilappendix said:


> Its really funny that this thread is still going on. One would imagine an intelligent person would have come to the conclusion by now that this was a misunderstanding. However, intelligent is rarely a word I use for people who throw around the term racsist as haphazardly as some of you guys like to:confused02:


I thought this thread died awhile back- and even though I completely dislike Hughes I do think he signed the t-shirt and posed for the pic unknowing what was on it. Whether Hughes might be prejudiced- I honestly can't say but would not be shocked if he was. 

But honestly Terror Kovenant's post is disgraceful- seriously you advocate hate just because this is America? That's f#cking ridiculous and stupid. That's backass thinking and morally inept at best. The inane reference to "blowing up black churches" leads me to think you wish for the good ole' days when that could occur in this country to try and shut up minorities. That's beyond retarded and though my mother was born and raised in North Carolina thankfully she learned to be intelligent and not back-ass like you.

That's freaking dumb beyond words- bud.​


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Walker said:


> But honestly Terror Kovenant's post is disgraceful- seriously you advocate hate just because this is America? That's f#cking ridiculous and stupid. That's backass thinking and morally inept at best. The inane reference to "blowing up black churches" leads me to think you wish for the good ole' days when that could occur in this country to try and shut up minorities. That's beyond retarded and though my mother was born and raised in North Carolina thankfully she learned to be intelligent and not back-ass like you.
> 
> That's freaking dumb beyond words- bud.


I'm back-ass because I think he should be left alone because hes not hurting anybody? Its stupid that I think his personal life and beliefs are his business and no one elses? Because I mention that hes nothing doing anything wrong like committing hate crimes I somehow want that to happen? That is the dumbest thing I have seen so far on this forum. If you actually stop and think about my first post and now this one, you'd see that its actually you who is being retarded and not me. And secondly, I wasn't born here, I'm only here because of Bragg.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

> Who the hell cares, this is America, if someone wants to hate someone, let them do it.


This is what I had a problem with- justifying "hate" because this is America is ridiculous. You honestly think hate is a good thing and that since this is America it is an okay thing?

Historically you might have a point since this country's history might bear that out but openly saying that outright "hate" is okay is naive and unintelligent in my book. 

Just because someone is not "not hurting anyone" doesn't exempt one from tolerating or advocating hate against another race.​


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Walker said:


> This is what I had a problem with- justifying "hate" because this is America is ridiculous. You honestly think hate is a good thing and that since this is America it is an okay thing?
> 
> Historically you might have a point since this country's history might bear that out but openly saying that outright "hate" is okay is naive and unintelligent in my book.
> 
> Just because someone is not "not hurting anyone" doesn't exempt one from tolerating or advocating hate against another race.​


I'm not justifying it at all. I never tried to say hate was a good thing, don't try to twist my words. You're trying to make a mountain out of a pebble here. Everyone in this country is allowed to think and feel what they want and we shouldn't be so judgmental as to berate them for it. I don't promote, nor justify hating a certain race or culture, but I would not make a big stink out of someone who does. Now if they act like a dick about it, that's completely different. I'm merely respecting his right to privacy and his right to be himself, I don't see how that makes me unintelligent.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

In America you are allowed to believe what you want, but that also allows us to chastise stupid views, because while you can say it and believe it, some shit is just dumb.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Terror Kovenant said:


> I don't promote, nor justify hating a certain race or culture, but I would not make a big stink out of someone who does.


Alright man we're just going to have to disagree on this point- I don't agree with someone hating a certain race or culture and being non-plussed about it.

If that's cool with you- that's your opinion- it's not mine.​


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Terror Kovenant said:


> I'm not justifying it at all** I never tried to say hate was a good thing, don't try to twist my words** You're trying to make a mountain out of a pebble here** Everyone in this country is allowed to think and feel what they want and we shouldn't be so judgmental as to berate them for it** I don't promote, nor justify hating a certain race or culture, but I would not make a big stink out of someone who does** Now if they act like a dick about it, that's completely different** I'm merely respecting his right to privacy and his right to be himself, I don't see how that makes me unintelligent**


 
In my opinion it doesnt make you unintelligent, it makes Matt Hughs a celebrity unintelligent and if you were a celebrity and did it i would think you were unintelligent********************as far as Terror Kovenant goes your is entitled to his opinion************but always know when you offend people (even with your views) in this case people will let you know**********:thumb02:


----------



## cormacraig (Oct 27, 2008)

Man, I came into the topic a bit steaming but it seems blown out of proportion** I agree, Hughes needs to release a press statement ASAP and furthermore be a bit more careful as to who and what he gets photographed as****** this is rep that must be avoided and these are people that must be avoided**

Don't think it will do something to the UFC in general** Come on, what, even if he was a white supremacist dumbass, I doubt that would disgrace the whole organization** A couple of press statements and everything is washed out in this media-run world**


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

He already did that************:confused02:


----------



## cormacraig (Oct 27, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> He already did that************:confused02:


A statement? Missed that, probably** Link?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

cormacraig said:


> A statement? Missed that, probably** Link?


http://www**mmaforum**com/ufc/46257-matt-hughes-responds-t-shirt-photo**html
:thumbsup:


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

Hughes is def** a *******, but I wouldn't call him a white supremecist**


----------



## Gutz (Aug 16, 2008)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Who the hell cares, this is America, if someone wants to hate someone, let them do it** People need to stop making news out of someone's beliefs** Its not like hes going around throwing bricks through black people's windows or blowing up black churches** Leave the man alone**
> 
> And secondly, if someone just gave him a t-shirt and he signed it or accepted or whatever, there is absolutely no issue either** Again, leave the man alone hes not hurting anyone


"Who cares?" - Lesnar

I agree, does it really matter? Its not like hes a politician or anything**


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

this topic has been run into the dirt** i don't know if he's racist or not and frankly i don't care**


----------

